# TOKYO | Tokiwabashi District Redevelopment Project Tower A | 212m | 40 fl | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

TOKYO | Tokiwabashi District Redevelopment Project Tower A | 212m | 40 fl | U/C




















information:

Building A
height: 212m
floors: 38
use: Office
status: U/C
start: January 2018
complete: April 2021

Location:
Otemachi 2-Chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo
https://www.google.nl/maps/place/Ja...2!3m1!1s0x60188bfee20f4c87:0x29d38637a0758c94


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tower A of the Tokiwabashi District Redevelopment Project has gone U/C. It's the first of 2 towers in this project the 2nd one is 390m tall tower that will go U/C in 2023, 2 years after this one is completed.


Mitsubishi Real Estate Press release:
http://www.mec.co.jp/j/news/archives/mec180220_tokiwaA.pdf

Thread of the 390m tall tower:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847834


recent update:


02/05



















http://blog.livedoor.jp/loloskytree-akapuri/archives/52921062.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

update




























source:

http://tech.nikkeibp.co.jp/atcl/nxt/column/18/00154/00026/


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

04/08





































http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52436502.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

04/29


IMG_3229 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_3236 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

any update?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

You only really see updates like this without to much see. 

08/04



















https://kiribou0634.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-2516.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

09/28



















https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/50d071fe700d2a7b97c19930b64f1cfa?fm=rss


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

November



















https://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2/e/fbabde8b213120fb0d691337466534ee?fm=rss


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Amazing! The most exciting project in development in Tokyo at the moment. I somehow forgot the main 390 meter tower had a 212 meter onecomplementing it. That is going to create a wonderful transition between the other buildings and the supertall.

The rounded corner in one of its sides (I'm talking about Tower A) gives it the edge it needs to refresh the boxy environment. About time a new 200+ tower goes up in Tokyo.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The Blue-Style blogger made a flight over the city, we can expect aerial shot's of various projects over this next week. 





























source
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52458291.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

The foundation works seem to be completed, we will see how soon the steel will go up.

05/19


IMG_4674 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_4677 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

05/27


20190527_110902 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/03


































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52470685.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Tower Crane












source:
https://twitter.com/OMYqICrt0SQZ7st/status/1165761863805587456


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

08/31























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52473029.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

09/21
























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52474371.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/05










source:
https://twitter.com/Mr_Tarinn/status/1180364207373443072


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/11























source:
https://twitter.com/Camera0910/status/1205069449147011072


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/14
























12/31























source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52480211.html


----------

